# What is this weird spot on my tiel's eyelid?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

I noticed that is looked like my tiel had some dirt or something stuck in his eye today (it wasn't there yesterday)... I figured it would go away... but noticed it's still there several hours later... so as I was "preening" him (I got him to close his eye) and gently used my finger to try to remove whatever that is several times but failed... because it's stuck on his lower eyelid.

Here's a pic... it's a terrible pic because he wouldn't hold his freakin head still!... what is that "growth" on his eyelid? It is super obvious in real life... the pic doesn't do it justice.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It looks like some flakey skin. It will probably flake off eventually.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

Lol go figure... I get concerned about flakey skin. In real life it looks like he has a foreign object floating in his eye. Normally if he has sonething stuck on his eyeball they can remove it themselves using their feathers like a windshield. I'm sure it should be gone in another week or so....


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

He'll probably get rid of it himself, but if it starts to look like the eye is getting irritated you can gently and carefully try to wipe it out of the eye with a wet Q-tip. You'll have to restrain him a towel while you're doing this of course, and it won't be fun for anybody. It would really be better to let the vet handle it if it becomes a problem.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

tielfan said:


> He'll probably get rid of it himself, but if it starts to look like the eye is getting irritated you can gently and carefully try to wipe it out of the eye with a wet Q-tip. You'll have to restrain him a towel while you're doing this of course, and it won't be fun for anybody. It would really be better to let the vet handle it if it becomes a problem.


It's firmly attached to his lower eyelid.... I'm sure it has to disappear maybe in a couple weeks or so it should be gone. I'm surprised how willing he was when I was trying to gently use my finger to brush it off he just kept his eye closed as I was messing with it... he thought I was just preening him hehe. 

... but man... sometimes when I see birds preening each other and their beaks going so close the the other bird's eyes... makes me nervous!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

Well that was fast LOL... the spot just detached and started to float around the surface of his eye and he started shaking his head in irritation wiping his eye on his back frantically trying to get it out of his eyeball and now it's gone... not his eye... he still has his eye.... but that annoying spot is gone.

The End.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yay! I can imagine how bothersome it was to look at that thing on his eyelid.


----------

